# DJI  DOWN 300 points... A Message??



## Mad Scientist

By dumping 200 points at the opening bell? 

MarketWatch - Stock Market Quotes, Business News, Financial News

Gold is up too I see. This is a good thing right?


----------



## Oddball

Both gold and silver spiked when the election got called last night...Now correcting.

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livegold.html

I suspect that there's going to be a run on lead too, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Moonglow

I invested  my money in cardboard~Steve Martin(A Wild and Cray Guy)


----------



## TakeAStepBack

The fiscal cliff, it is coming into focus.


----------



## Katzndogz

What happened last time obama was elected?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Don't worry, when the Stock Market opens up with huge down numbers it *usually* corrects the other way later on. 

At 11:01 EST it's now down 299 points so I forecast it going UP at least that amount this afternoon. 

If the stock market ends the day UP, *even a half point*, I will rep *everyone* in this thread!


----------



## healthmyths

12,942.07 -303.61 (-2.29%)  Real-time:   11:20AM EST  11/7/12


----------



## healthmyths

12,908.02 -337.66 (-2.55%)
Real-time:   11:30AM EST 11/7/12


----------



## healthmyths

12,883.24 -362.44 (-2.74%)
Real-time:   11:31AM EST


----------



## healthmyths

And if Romney had been elected a 600 point swing would have occurred, i.e. instead of losing 300 the DJI would be UP 300!

But because Romney and others like me couldn't BELIEVE people were THAT stupid to re-elect Obama  We are NOT seeing the end of the decline of the USA!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Wall Street loves QE. O will stuff their pockets.


----------



## SniperFire

There is some fiscal cliff fear in the market right now. 

As Obama policies continue to drive the Fed to use QE and destroy the dollar, that is actually stimulative to stocks as what is left of American industry is considered a relative save haven against holding a devalued currency.


----------



## G.T.

Eur. Central Bank.


----------



## Nova78

Election over, US stocks dip on challenges to come | Comcast

The election behind them, U.S. investors dumped stocks Wednesday and turned their focus to a world of problems  economically harmful tax increases and spending cuts at home and a deepening recession in Europe.

The Dow Jones industrial average plunged as much as 245 points in the first hour of trading, and the Standard & Poor's 500 index fell as much as 27, or 1.6 percent. Energy companies and bank stocks took big losses.

Stocks seen as benefiting from President Barack Obama's decisive re-election rose. They included hospitals, free of the threat that a President Mitt Romney would have sought to roll back Obama's health care law, and renewable-energy companies.

*Just as predicted, It has begun, tick-tock-tick tock ,top ramen anyone ?......*


----------



## amrchaos

It is mainly due to the fiscal cliff, the possibilities of increased taxation, and the belief that nobody is capable of doing anything about it.

I see this from a different perspective as well--If Romney would have won, there was no guarantee that the Fiscal cliff would be resolved so an Obama win helped investors keep their money.


----------



## SniperFire

Yes, and Merkel is getting anxious for a deal.


----------



## bobcollum

The DJ didn't mean anything during it's gradual rise over the last 4 years, remember?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

We could see -500 at end of day.
What the market is reacting to is the fact that the election changed nothing.
Very few seats were gained/lost...Rep's still hold Congress, Dems still hold Senate and the Invisible Man (when it comes to economics) is still in the White House.
So this paints a dismal picture for any resolution to avoid the fiscal cliff - as well as any real economic policy changes that will affect the critical-mass debt - and Obamacare will stay.
* America voted for 4 more years of the same - and that is what will we get.*


----------



## Liberal

That's it.. that's the best doom that could happen? 300 points.

I thought the trap door on the economy was going to spring open and we were going to head into a free fall?

Oh wait, I forgot, the DOW doesn't matter..


----------



## AquaAthena

healthmyths said:


> And if Romney had been elected a 600 point swing would have occurred, i.e. instead of losing 300 the DJI would be UP 300!
> 
> But because Romney and others like me couldn't BELIEVE people were THAT stupid to re-elect Obama  We are NOT seeing the end of the decline of the USA!



Very well-sated. 

Unless a person, or their loved ones, are on the government dole, they will never understand, self-reliance and self-pride. They won't have any.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Liberal said:


> That's it.. that's the best doom that could happen? 300 points.
> 
> I thought the trap door on the economy was going to spring open and we were going to head into a free fall?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, the DOW doesn't matter..


TM regularly posts about how the Stock Market is a good indicator of the Economy in general.

I predict she'll put a stop to that.


----------



## JustSomeGuy

Liberal said:


> That's it.. that's the best doom that could happen? 300 points.
> 
> I thought the trap door on the economy was going to spring open and we were going to head into a free fall?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, the DOW doesn't matter..



It seemed to matter a week ago when Liberals were trumpeting the fact that it was over 14K.


----------



## Nova78

DJI DOWN 300 points... A Message?? 

*A really strong message . Greece comes to mind .....*


----------



## Liberal

JustSomeGuy said:


> Liberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.. that's the best doom that could happen? 300 points.
> 
> I thought the trap door on the economy was going to spring open and we were going to head into a free fall?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot, the DOW doesn't matter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed to matter a week ago when Liberals were trumpeting the fact that it was over 14K.
Click to expand...


Perhaps I should have been clear.

It does matter, my comment in contrary was a stab at the republicans who said that it wasn't when it was brought up during the election season by us liberals.


----------



## Intolerant

There selling off no surprise.


----------



## midcan5

The sky is falling, the sky is falling!    Life goes on folks. Sorry about your loss though.


----------



## Katzndogz

Maybe the sky isn't falling.   Maybe it just started falling.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The markets know we're fucked. The stupid and the dumb voted last night.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Stupid has to hurt and it will soon.


----------



## Sallow

312 dip. Not that bad.

Dow Jones Industrial Average: INDEXDJX:.DJI quotes & news - Google Finance

Tomorrow? Bargain hunters will be scoping up some real cheap stock.


----------



## Sallow

Katzndogz said:


> Maybe the sky isn't falling.   Maybe it just started falling.



I worked for the NYSE for 13.5 years.

This was nothing.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Katzndogz said:


> What happened last time obama was elected?



The Dow went from 8900 to about 13000.


----------



## saveliberty

The message was loud and clear.  BUY!

Since I was out prior to the election, I did.


----------



## Annoyed

Sorry for the upcoming losses we are soon going to face with commie and company for another four years. How many more employers will bail from this country? Can we all say welfare nation???


----------



## saveliberty

NYcarbineer said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened last time obama was elected?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow went from 8900 to about 13000.
Click to expand...


That was pretty easy, since the Democratic lead Congress created the housing crisis which precipitated the 8900.


----------



## paravani

Good grief!  

Let's put this into *perspective:*

At the end of the month Obama took office, the DJIA was at approximately 8,000, still in free-fall, and the US was facing its most dire financial crisis in 80 years.  We were all sure that a second Depression was coming... 

On March 6th, 2009, just two months after Obama took office, the DJIA bottomed out at 6,626.

Less than a year later, on January 9th, 2010, the new "bottom" was at 10,067!  That's a single-year increase of over 50% from its previous low during Obama's first year in office.

*So, our new "bottom" is at 12,811?  That's still 50% more than the market was worth when Obama took office.

Then there's Bush -- who was in office for eight years, during which time the stock market actually LOST value.

Before that, there was Clinton...  another Democratic President under whom the DJIA grew by leaps and bounds.  During his term the DJIA grew from approximately 3,800 to 10,000 -- an astounding 260%!

So, if we're going to judge presidents by the growth of the DJIA, then both Clinton and Obama have been resounding successes...  and Bush bombed, big time.*

-- Paravani


----------



## saveliberty

You only made money if you sold.  You only lost money if you sold at a bad time.  How is it that the public lost jobs and income during this entire period?  Must be a disconnect between Wall Street and Main Street.


----------



## Toro

It was down another 121 today.

But ...

I believe it was down 5% the day after he was elected in 08 before rising 75% over the next four years.


----------



## Katzndogz

The market is continuing it's dive today.   How long will it last.   In 2008 the losses were temporary and an economy was struggling to right itself.    These are permanent with an economy being abandoned.


----------



## Toro

Stocks sold off Friday minutes after Obama began speaking and ditched the "We aren't a nation of red states or blue states" meme and instead demanded taxes be raised on the rich.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Toro said:


> It was down another 121 today.
> 
> But ...
> 
> I believe it was down 5% the day after he was elected in 08 before rising 75% over the next four years.


Because the Banks played the Market with the money the Fed printed.


----------



## paravani

Katzndogz said:


> The market is continuing it's dive today.   How long will it last.   In 2008 the losses were temporary and an economy was struggling to right itself.    These are permanent with an economy being abandoned.



When, oh when, will people learn to do math?!!

Let me explain it this way:

*If you had $100,000 invested in DJIA stocks on the day Bush took office, it was only worth about $82,000 by the end of his term.*

*If you had $100,000 invested in DJIA stocks on the day Obama took office, it is worth $154,000 today.*

Is that simple enough?

-- Paravani


----------



## NYcarbineer

The downtrend for the intermediate term is about over.  Buy on weakness.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Katzndogz said:


> The market is continuing it's dive today.   How long will it last.   In 2008 the losses were temporary and an economy was struggling to right itself.    These are permanent with an economy being abandoned.



This word "permanent" I think you don't understand it well.


----------



## NYcarbineer

NYcarbineer said:


> The downtrend for the intermediate term is about over.  Buy on weakness.



And now that you've all made a ton of money following my advice on that one, it's time to lighten up on stocks, except gold stocks, which should do better in the next term as stocks decline.

Just don't get too bearish too soon.


----------



## whitehall

Silver is stuck at about $32 per oz and gold is out of sight. My guess is that the people who really invest in America and keep the economy going are holding their breath trying to figure what might happen next in an incoherent administration. The best thing is to invest in a decent defensive weapon while you can and hide your money under your mattress.


----------



## SteadyMercury

whitehall said:


> The best thing is to invest in a decent defensive weapon while you can and hide your money under your mattress.



Posts like this are why personal finance should be a required class in both high school and college.


----------



## Mac1958

SteadyMercury said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing is to invest in a decent defensive weapon while you can and hide your money under your mattress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posts like this are why personal finance should be a required class in both high school and college.
Click to expand...



You really think that would help, seriously?

.


----------



## SteadyMercury

Mac1958 said:


> You really think that would help, seriously?.


Fair point. 

But honestly I doubt it matters, I'd wager most of the people shouting the financial advice that sounds like it came from the latest Gary Celente impending doom youtube video have very little to no assets to invest.

It isn't quite a stretch to tell people to hide their life savings under their mattress when that consists of fifty bucks.


----------



## konradv

300 points is just a snapshot.  I'll take months like this all the way through Hillary's inauguration.  



Click on graph for a better view.


----------



## konradv

The DOW broke 14,000!  Seems we're on the way to recovery.


----------



## editec

Why is germany repatriating its gold reserves?  

I am informed that France and England are doing likewise.


----------



## konradv

The Dow hits a 5-year high of 14,075, just under the all-time record of 14,164 set 10/9/07.


----------



## Avorysuds

konradv said:


> The Dow hits a 5-year high of 14,075, just under the all-time record of 14,164 set 10/9/07.



Thanks Obama, for making rich people richer! And the FED for dumping 40 billion a month on the markets!


----------



## Sallow

Mad Scientist said:


> By dumping 200 points at the opening bell?
> 
> MarketWatch - Stock Market Quotes, Business News, Financial News
> 
> Gold is up too I see. This is a good thing right?





Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI)
 -DJI 

14,075.37 175.24(1.26%) 4:35PM EST

Add to Portfolio.

Prev Close:

13,900.13
Open:

13,900.13
Day's Range:

13,880.19 - 14,104.86

52wk Range:

12,035.10 - 14,104.90
..


Love it how people who have no fucking clue about market flucuations or even why they happen are now experts.

In my 13.5 years at the fucking NYSE..I never saw you in Operations, Town Hall Meetings, on the Floor or anywhere near 11 Wall Street.


----------



## konradv

Signs of recovery are everywhere.

Housing prices shoot up, report says ? This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

Jobless claims fall sharply - Feb. 28, 2013


----------



## SteadyMercury

Avorysuds said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow hits a 5-year high of 14,075, just under the all-time record of 14,164 set 10/9/07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Obama, for making rich people richer! And the FED for dumping 40 billion a month on the markets!
Click to expand...

I'm rich? Nice, thanks.


----------



## konradv

We're coming out of it.  thank you, Mr. President.  

Strong February auto sales reported - Mar. 1, 2013


----------

